# what to put in a 15 gallon? and a ten gallon?



## cccordero (Oct 3, 2004)

please can u give me some ideas?


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

hmmmmmm. a ball python for like a while until you can get a new tank?


----------



## cccordero (Oct 3, 2004)

hmm not into snakes really..
turtles, turtoises, and lizards have caught my eye


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

You could have a small lizard or two.
Perhaps a type of gecko.


----------



## r8frazer (Feb 6, 2006)

Get a couple of emperor scorpions for a ten gallon.. amazing and so easy to look after!


----------



## cccordero (Oct 3, 2004)

scorpions look pretty cool, what would i need for them.. 
and what do they eat?


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Look at a care sheet of them and it will tell you everything.
They eat smaller insects, like crickets.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Do you have any experience with anything?

Your tanks are too small to properly house turtles for life - so I would personally discount that option.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

I hope you dont have to high hopes for putting anything in those tanks-- geckos(smaller ones), anoles, scorpions, pacman frog... that all i can think of right now...


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Maybe a Tarantula.
You could fit one of those in there easily.
And they're alot cooloer then scorpions.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

bull how are scorpions especially the emporor easy to look after


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

They aren't that hard to take care of...as long as you respect that they can sting you, it's easier to take care of a scorpion than of a similarly-sized reptile, IMO.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Keep in mind that scorpions and tarantulas, for the most part, are display pets. Neither especially enjoys being touched or handled.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

True, but most reptiles which would go in such a tank have the same disadvantage.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

True.
Most small lizards will not tolerate handling.
Most just sh*t on you.
Anything larger than a leopard gecko is fine for handling.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> True, but most reptiles which would go in such a tank have the same disadvantage.


Good point.


----------



## cccordero (Oct 3, 2004)

i have two map turtles right now.. 
in a 75 gallon..
and i have experience with all different types of fish..
i was just looking for something new
i could always upgrade later


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

pacman frogs are rrreeeallly cool lokin and i always wanted one...atleast look into them be4 buying nething


----------

